# GoPro Studio - Anybody use to edit Videos



## rustyhook (Jul 17, 2004)

I am experimenting with editing videos from my gopro camera
using gopro studio.

I understand this is a "photography forum"; so not video. 

Just seeing if there are any 2cool members that have knowledge
editing videos that can give advise, critique & share. 

rh


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

rustyhook said:


> I am experimenting with editing videos from my gopro camera
> using gopro studio.
> 
> I understand this is a "photography forum"; so not video.
> ...


GoPro Studio is a very simple editor that gets the job done but my preference is Cyberlink Powerdirector. Costs about $60 -$70 but worth it. Real smooth to edit with a PC which is a challenge with some editing suites.

For me, I wanted more transition options so it was a step up from the free GoPro program.


----------

